# Help!!!! finding NREMT refresher course in fl or co



## mgove (Jan 9, 2014)

I have been desperately trying to find a NREMT  Refresher course around Tampa FL for like 3 weeks. 
I tried googling and even called a few community colleges nothing and google just pops up a bunch of stupid online emt refresher courses
My NREMT is up in March 2014 and I was going to go back to my home town in MN to take the course but now we are moving to Denver CO in February. I have all of my Continuing Education credits done I just need to get this class out of the way preferably before we move. 
Please can someone at least guide me and tell me where I can find either a NREMT Refresher course in Tampa Fl or in Denver CO. I am hoping to look for one that is only like 3 days long


----------



## toxik153 (Jan 11, 2014)

Just take the recertification exam again.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Jan 12, 2014)

Red Rocks Community College in Lakewood (just west of Denver) has a refresher class.

Denver Health offers one too. I couldn't find the schedule, you might need to call/email.


----------

